

The Snorkel gene: Key to Increasing World-Wide Rice Production? - URSpider94
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/25/science/25obsnorkel.html?_r=1&hpw

======
idlewords
Sounds like more of a threat to wetlands and other frequently-flooded areas
that are not being used for agriculture right now. Every advance that brings
formerly marginal areas into production means another ecosystem under
pressure.

